# Protein cheesecake (lowish carb)



## Hitbootcamp (May 6, 2012)

Hey everyone thought I'd make this my first post let me know what you's think! =D

Base -

2 oatcakes

1 tablespoon flaxseed (ground)

Water to combine

Crush the oatcakes and combine with flaxseed

add water to make a sticky combination

layer small serving glass dish

place in fridge for 1 hour

Topping

125g (half tub quark)

1 table spoon Xylitol

1 scoop protein powder - flavour of your choice!

Combine all the above in a jug mixing thoroughly to remove any lumps

Take the base out of the fridge and layer your topping

place back in fridge over night 

Rough nutritional info - (dependant on your protein powder)

Protein - 46grams

fat - 12 grams (mostly from flaxseed so 'good fats')

Carbs - 17grams

Topping ideas

chocolate protein powder & topped with strawberries

unflavoured protein powder + 2 tbsps lime juice

loads more!!!

Look forward to your feedback =D


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Whats the nutrition split, per quarter, eight etc?

Have you had this?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Sounds great, toffee fudge with white choc topping for me next weekend


----------



## Hitbootcamp (May 6, 2012)

That's per serving mate all the above makes one serving / cake.

Iv had it and love it,most of the carbs are slow releasing from the oats too

Sounds like a plan with the toffee kimball =D


----------



## Hitbootcamp (May 6, 2012)

http://s1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii525/Hitbootcamp/?action=view¤t=e268594b.jpg&evt=user_media_share

Chocolate protein cheesecake


----------

